# weight of honey



## sarah (Jul 20, 2004)

how much does a gallon of honey weigh?


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

12 pounds

BubbaBob


----------



## sarah (Jul 20, 2004)

thanks!


----------

